# [RISOLTO] crash applicazioni totem & xine

## xveilsidex

ciao gente! ho un problemino.. quando apro i video con totem o xine mentre si sta aprendo l'applicazione per far partire il filmato va in crash e si chiude senza mostrarmi nulla. Questo accade sia con xine che con totem, metnre con mplayer no. come posso risolvere?Last edited by xveilsidex on Sun Jul 22, 2007 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Lancia il comando:

```
strace totem
```

e comincia con l'analizzare il punto in cui tutto va in crash.

----------

## Scen

Puoi anche ricompilare i suddetti pacchetti con la USE "debug" abilitata, ed effettuare un pò di debug con gdb. Inoltre, questa guida può aiutarti nello svolgimento di questo tipo di operazioni.

----------

## xveilsidex

ciao belli, grazie per le risposte! 

@gutter

facendo strace totem

 nwrite(2, "The program \'totem\' received an "..., 565The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 42 error_code 8 request_code 141 minor_code 14)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

) = 565

writev(12, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\5\0\0\0\0", 12}], 1) = 12

close(12)                               = 0

writev(10, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\5\0\0\0\0", 12}], 1) = 12

close(10)                               = 0

close(9)                                = 0

close( :Cool:                                 = 0

unlink("/tmp/orbit-root/linc-393f-0-19b1dae3b8a42") = 0

close(11)                               = 0

exit_group(1)                           = ?

Process 14655 detached

elle ultime righe riscontro questo :

strace xine :

write(4, "\215\16\3\0s\0\0\0\10\2\0\0", 12) = 12

read(4, "\0\10\367\7\10\2\0\0\16\0\215\10 \372\233\10\214\263\350"..., 32) = 32

open("/usr/share/X11/XErrorDB", O_RDONLY) = 5

fstat64(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=37949, ...}) = 0

brk(0x8219000)                          = 0x8219000

read(5, "! $Xorg: XErrorDB,v 1.3 2000/08/"..., 37949) = 37949

close(5)                                = 0

write(2, "X Error of failed request:  BadM"..., 70X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  ) = 70

write(2, "Major opcode of failed request: "..., 36Major opcode of failed request:  141) = 36

write(2, " (XVideo)\n", 10 (XVideo)

)             = 10

write(2, "  ", 2  )                       = 2

write(2, "Minor opcode of failed request: "..., 35Minor opcode of failed request:  14) = 35

write(2, " ()", 3 ())                      = 3

write(2, "\n", 1

)                       = 1

write(2, "  ", 2  )                       = 2

write(2, "Serial number of failed request:"..., 38Serial number of failed request:  2039) = 38

write(2, "\n  ", 3

  )                     = 3

write(2, "Current serial number in output "..., 45Current serial number in output stream:  2039) = 45

write(2, "\n", 1

)                       = 1

exit_group(1)                           = ?

Process 15143 detached

QUALCHE IDEA??

@Scen

grazie per la dritta leggo subito la guida!

----------

## gutter

Io comincerei a cercare qualcosa del genere su google:

```
write(2, "X Error of failed request: BadM"..., 70X Error of failed request: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

) = 70

write(2, "Major opcode of failed request: "..., 36Major opcode of failed request: 141) = 36

write(2, " (XVideo)\n", 10 (XVideo) 
```

e precisamente:

```
BadMatch
```

----------

## xveilsidex

ho risolto il problema, ho scoperto spulciando lo zio bugzilla che è un problema di driver ati ~x86  ( nel mio caso i ~8.37.6-r1 ) ora xine e totem hanno ripreso a funzionare!   :Very Happy:   ritornando ai driver 8.35.5 il problema è stato risolto.  P.S. Ho un ati x1400 su laptop.

----------

